# Reptile Safe plastics ??????



## Davey P (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi All 

I'm wanting to build a pond / water area for my baby nile based around a plastic storage box but have been told that some plastic boxes are toxic and can cause ill health problems ?

Is this true ? 

Where can I buy a SAFE plastic storage box to use, the idea is to countersink it into the base of the viv ?

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## MancoonianIguana (Mar 29, 2010)

Most, if not all food-safe plastic tubs would work fine. There aren't many toxic plastics, though, so it's quite likely that what you had in mind would be fine. 

Subject the plastic to vivarium conditions before using it and see if it gives off any notable vapours that have a strong chemical smell. Should be fine, though.


----------



## Lexx (Aug 9, 2009)

*Plastic box*

HI MATE! WELL SOME BOXES ARE MADE WITH PETROL,YES!! PETROL AND WHEN HEATED WILL GIVE OFF TOXIC GAS.
IF THE BOX IS TOTALLY TRANSPARENT AND IS NOT FROSTED YOU CAN USE IT IN ANY VIV OR EVEN TRANSPORTING.:2thumb:

IVE USED THE BASE OF A XL RAT CAGE IT WORK'S A TREAT


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

*Boxes*

All plastics are made from hydrocarbons, like petrol. Don't panic. Anything safe to grow plants in should be fine. Propagators, troughs etc should be fine. Unless you are actually gong to melt the plastic you should not have aproblem with fumes.Many of us keep Royal Pythons in ( very large) contico tubs just fine.


----------

